# Monster im Teich?



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

wir haben in einem unserer Teiche (Größe ca. 6000 qm) geangelt, und da hat plötzlich was sehr großes angebissen. Was es war, kann ich nicht sagen, denn das Tierchen hat die Angelschnur mit Leichtigkeit abgerissen. Ein kurzer Ruck, und ab war sie. Von den 'bekannten' Teichbewohner kann es keiner gewesen sein, die sind alle viel zu klein (Karpfen, __ Graskarpfen, Schleien, __ Rotfeder und __ Kleinfische).

Wir beobachten auch seit einiger Zeit, daß irgendetwas die Fische jagt. Plötzlich springen Fische aus dem Wasser, nicht um __ Fliegen zu fangen, sondern weil sie offensichtlich verfolgt werden. Da springen jetzt nicht mehr nur die Jungfische, sondern es springen auch Fische die schon 30 - 40 cm groß sind. 

In dem Teich leben auch einige __ Störe. Wir haben ihn seit mindestens 3 Jahren nicht mehr abgelassen, daher wissen wir nicht ob und wieviel Störe noch da sind, geschweige wie groß sie inzwischen sind. Die Störe haben wir eingesetzt, weil wir große Fische haben wollten und uns gesagt wurde, sie seien reine Vegetariere, bzw. würden sich mit __ Muscheln und __ Schnecken zufrieden geben. Es sind Waxdicks und sibirische Störe drin. Mein Verdacht ist, dass das doch __ Raubfische sind, und dass sie jetzt die Größe erreicht haben um die anderen Fische aufzumischen. Eigentlich wollten wir in dem Teich auch wieder mal schwimmen - aber jetzt ist mir irgendwie komisch ...

Noch ein Tierlein wohnt ab und zu im Teich: ein Biber. Aber der beißt doch in keinen Angelhaken, oder?

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2004)

hallo werner,

mit was für einem köder hast du denn geangelt - welche stärke schnur hattest du auf der rolle ?

.... grundsätzlich könnte es jede art von raubfisch sein (__ hecht, __ zander. großer __ barsch) - __ raubfische haben feine zähne am voprderkiefer mit der sie die angelsehne schlicht und einfach absägen - deshalb werden diese fische in der regel auch mit einem stahlvorfach geangelt   

schwimm ruhig weiter - bei deiner größe überlegt es sich auch ein großer hecht ob er anbeißt   

solltest du selber nicht fit sein - bitte doch einen nahegelegenen angelverrein darum mal mit 2-3 mitgliedern bei dir auf raubfische zu angeln - die freuen sich darüber immer und haben auch das passende equipment.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2004)

*re*

Vorsicht !  

guckst Du hier :
http://online.wdr.de/online/freizeit/killerwels/bildergalerie.phtml?bild=1

besonders schön finde ich die zerbissene Parkbank !   8)


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2004)

also ich würd den teich mal mit dem zugnetz ausfischen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
und wennste das hast mach napaar fotos von den stören und stell sie rein!
hat der teich einen zufluss? wenn ja kommt vielleicht von dort ein räuber..oder laich wurde vonn __ enten eingeschleppt!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2004)

Interessant wäre die schnurrstärke zu wissen......

Das könnte alles mögliche gewesen sein (es sei denn du fischst  mit wirklich starkem Gerät,was sehr unwarscheinlich ist)

Ist die Schnurr gerissen oder wurde sie durchgebissen ???

Lorenz


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2004)

Die Idee von Jürgen finde ich gut,

würde ja liebend gerne selber mit kommen (mit sohnemann und ner woche urlaub   , wenns nur nich so weit zu Dir wäre     

Gruß
Erwin


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2004)

jez ham wir halt das problem: wo hört die wahrheit auf und wo beginnt das anglerlatein!!  
also: schnurstärke, gerät köder etc wär hier halt doch sehr hilfreich! wie groß waren die eingesetzten __ störe, wir groß die karpfen unsd __ silberkarpfen??
und übrigens __ zander oder __ barsche werden nicht mit stahlvorfach geangelt!!! die beißen keine schnur durch außer man gehört zu diesen verückten die mit feinster schnur fischen!
aber es wäre wichtig zu wissen ob: die schnur durchgebissen oder gerissen ist!


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo Werner,

haben wir schon wieder den 1. April ?   

Ich würde auf jeden Fall nicht ohne Badehose schwimmen gehen.


----------

